# The Non-Classical 'I'm Currently Listening To...' Topic



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

eljr said:


> *Grateful Dead
> Dave's Picks, Vol. 12: Colgate University, Hamilton, NY 11/4/77*
> 
> Disc III recorded at Seneca College, Toronto, 11/2/77


----------

